# Random Reboots A3



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone getting random reboots or wifi issues, on alpha 3


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Not Wifi (Seems quite stable for me, the Wiki, same with A2, etc), but yes it does seem to reboot a few times a day, just whilst sitting on the stand. Not actually happened to me whilst using it. Can't seem to replicate the problem to state whats causing it, mebbe will keep an eye on it, and see some pattern in the future.


----------



## abellemare44 (Oct 25, 2011)

No reboots but apps like e-mail apps sometimes crash and I have to forcekill the apps, in Alpha 2.1 this wasn't there!! And when I place my touchpad on the Touchstone to recharge it takes more time to charge than in alpha 2.1!!!


----------



## nader_rizk2003 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes random reboots happen to mine too.I tried to know the reason but i failed.Is there any help with this issue?.CM7 A3


----------



## dekyle (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm still getting this on Alpha 3; I have a case for the pad and the screen isn't always visible, so often when I open it, the touchpad will either be on the bootloader screen or the "low battery" screen, because it stayed in the bootloader so long it ran out the battery. This is pretty frustrating, anyone have any solutions?


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

I too have the (occasional) reboot. Seems to be doing it in sleep.

No idea why.

Very infrequent.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

larsoncc said:


> I too have the (occasional) reboot. Seems to be doing it in sleep.
> 
> No idea why.
> 
> Very infrequent.


True But very annoying!


----------



## crwncad (Oct 16, 2011)

I too am getting the same issue with constant reboots and wi-fi issues. Not sure if the wi-fi issues are still related to my routers encryption methods as I was having in A2, but it is very frustrating. The reboots are also just as bad. I had it reboot on me in the middle of a meeting last week. Could it have something to do with the overclock that is being used by SetCPU? Just trying to find some answers...


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, Random reboots and Wifi turned off after sleeping more than a couple of minutes. Wierd.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn, lucky I didn't update to A3.

Anyway to downgrade to A2? That'll fix all your problems.


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

yep random reboots with alpha 3


----------



## larsoncc (Oct 21, 2011)

Sepharite said:


> Damn, lucky I didn't update to A3.
> 
> Anyway to downgrade to A2? That'll fix all your problems.


A2 is way way slower for me, especially in 3D.
Also, I was one of the unfortunates with a very persistent SOD in A2.

That said, this reboot issue for me is like once every couple of days. But the day it does it, it usually does it more than once.


----------



## fpoama (Oct 29, 2011)

I just experienced a bunch of reboots too on A3. It only happened right when the screen turned off. Did it about three times in a row and then now its back on and working fine after the screen goes off.

This happened to me once before about 4 days ago too.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Still having these issues, going to try the Xron B1.2 and see if it helps.


----------



## DJ_SpaRky (Dec 1, 2011)

Xron B1.2 installed and no 'unrequested' reboots so far


----------



## abellemare44 (Oct 25, 2011)

is it possible to downgrade to Alpha 2.1 from Alpha 3?


----------



## abellemare44 (Oct 25, 2011)

I have installed Alpha 2.1 over like I have made for the update from 2.1 to 3 and now I'm back to version Alpha 2.1 who was more stable than alpha 3
Thank's

Alain


----------

